# Brown tips of my fan leaves... Deficiency or over nutes?



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 18, 2014)

This is my first go round. I'm growing outdoors on my balcony in fla. Vegged for like 8 weeks with an 8-4-4 fert, and am now about 1 1/2 weeks into flower. These brown/burnt tips started a few weeks ago. So I drilled about 100 more holes in the bottom of the pot (only had like 5) because I thought it wasn't draining properly. Well that problem was fixed but they haven't gone away. She still looks healthy. I just switched to 10-50-10, but have only fed it once so far. Should I give more nutes or lay off. Any advice as to what the problem might be, if any?View attachment 217542
View attachment 217543


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 18, 2014)

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411059170499.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 18, 2014)

Leaves will not heal themselves once they're damaged they are damaged for good if u got the problem corrected that was causing it u are fine and I would just give them nutrients once a week whatkind of nutrients is it like brand and is it powder or liquid?


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2014)

That would be my guess. In hydro, I always bump the nutes up slowly. When the tips of the leaves look like yours, I either hold the PPMs there or cut back just a tad.
If it is the beginnings of nute burn, you haven't hurt the plant any.


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 18, 2014)

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411068745761.jpg


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 18, 2014)

Except it's 10-50-10


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 18, 2014)

Powder I dissolve in a gallon of water


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 18, 2014)

I just tested the pH of the solution(was at 5) and watered it down to 6.3 and fed it again


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 19, 2014)

After much further research. I think it's actually the beginning of spider mites. I don't want to use chemicals. Found a CALICLEAN*spray recipe. Gonna give that a try.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2014)

I believe you have nute burn.  However the nutes you are using are not really good for a starting flowering nute--that appears to be more of a bloom booster than a flowering nutrient.  You want something with a lot lower P for now.  After looking at your nutes, I am quite certain that you have nute burn.

Your pH is a little off, too.  A 6.3 reading is at the bottom end of where you want to be.  Try to get up around 6.5 to 6.8.  This is a link to a chart that shows nutrient uptake at differing pH levels.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908 

No, this is NOT spider mite damage.  It is a mistake to treat things you do not have.  I do not know what the Caliclean recipe is, but it probably won't work.  Getting rid of spider mites is a huge chore.  Regardless you do not appear to have spider mites at all, so do not treat your plant for them.  SNS makes some great organic products.  You can use SNS 209 to prevent mite infestations.  If you have a mite infestation (which you don't) use SNS 217.

Your soil also looks a bit dense, which probably gave you overwet conditions.  Few store bought bag soil is good enough to be used without amendments.  Most soil needs perlite and lime (at the very least) added to it.


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the help!  Here's more pics. I think it might actually be beginning stage of mites? Can ya take a look. Thanks fot the tips with the nutes and soil. View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411140884911.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411140902631.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1411140932785.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 20, 2014)

I totally agree with THG here. The leaf tip burn is overnute burn. However, the closer look at the leaves does appear to be a new problem, possibly mites or thrips. One of the easiest first lines of defense is Azomax that can be sprayed on the plants in solution, iff they don't have flowers yet. Or it can be used in a drench that would be poured into the soil so that it is absorbed by the plant to rid it off the leaf chewers.

If the spotting that you have on the leaves is starting at the bottom of the plant and working up so that there is more damage on the lower leaves and little or none on the top leaves, then it is most likely thrips. If the damage is more to the tops of the plants, then it is more likely mites. The SNS line of "chewer killer" is also a very good product. Both the SNS and Azomax are organic and will biodegrade before harvest if you don't use them any closer than 2 weeks out from harvest.


----------



## MrNiceGuy1313 (Sep 20, 2014)

Cool. Thanks for the help!


----------

